# Why no drop-aways?



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to shoot a Spot Hogg Whammy until one time it didn't drop away properly. If you are shooting for score I want it as simple as possible. I've got some buddies who shoot drop away rests for 3D...to me it's a matter of time 'til something malfunctions.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i shoot a limbdriver drop away


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I actuall saw a lot of drop aways in Florida at the ASA tournament. I shoot novice though, so its more hunting setups. It sort of surprised me though. I'm afraid that it would malfunction while on the range. I've seen it happen a few times and nobody can afford to lose 10 points with one shot.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I shoot a drop away...*

I've been shooting 3D for 10 years, I make all the ASA Qualifiers in Texas, and all local club shoots. And practice a whole lot. I have never had a failure with my drop away rests. I have shot NAP and Trophy Taker both.
Just my experience. :thumbs_up

J.Shoot


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Perhaps you live in a different area or not defining your question correctly.
In my area prong style rests and drop aways rule. Lizard tongue rests are far and few between. However, lizard tongues come in different array. Some are quite solid and others are quite springy, .010" and .008" thickness. The solid type are usually attached to a otherwise called shoot through rest that has adjustment for tension. Springy lizard tongues can also be attached to these type rests. Springy tongue in it's self speaks for it self. It's called forgiveness.
I'm quite sure others can add more.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've just never had any experience with them. Its always hard to go to something you've never used before. I've noticed more and more of them on the local range where I shoot. It makes sense really. Better clearance, less restriction on the arrow, equals better flight and more consistency. :wink:


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tt*

Trophy Taker Original. If you watch the '08 Vegas shoot off Mike Braden is shooting a TT Original and he came in 2nd to Freakn Dave "cant miss" Cousins. I think they are fine its all a matter of what You want to shoot with not what your buddies want you to shoot with.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a 3D archer tell me he was afraid it wouldn't drop fast enough every time. I showed him my limbdriver and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

It is the KISS method at work. I have had issues with several drop aways over the year, cord stretching which changes the timing, dirt or grime getting in them, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

reylamb said:


> It is the KISS method at work. I have had issues with several drop aways over the year, cord stretching which changes the timing, dirt or grime getting in them, etc, etc, etc.


X2 No moving parts!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Ask yourself this. What is the main advantage to a drop away rest? For most the answer is going to be "fletch clearance". Well, for those who shoot target and 3D fletch clearance is not an issue. They pick properly spined arrows, tune their equipment to the Nth degree, shoot nearly perfect form, and get no fletch contact with the rest. So why use something with moving parts that to some degree relies on cables/string not creeping once the thing is timed, dirt, water or grit messing it up or anything else that might happen? 

For some that shoot them there is no problem, especially if using a hunting setup. How many who use a hunting setup pound 8,000, 10,000, or even 20,000 shots through a bow each year. Truth is most would be lucky to shoot 1,000 shots a year. For this reliability might not be an issue.

There is also the fact of replacing strings a couple times a year. Every time this is done everything needs to be set up and tuned again. It's enough to tune the system without having to play around attaching a string to a cable and making sure the timing is just the way it was before.

Then there's always the issue of "confidence". For the serious 3Der there is enough going on between the ears much less adding the "what-if" factor of using a drop away rest. Complete confidence in one's equipment allows the shooter to concentrate on executing the shot.

I've used a lot of drop aways in the past. They have their place, but I think most people today use them simply because they are popular and the person doesn't know any better. I'm with those who think "KISS". I've gone back to a Star Hunter style rest for 3D and/or hunting and 3D. WHY??? Duh, because it works?????


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a Trophy Taker drop away. Worked great untill the spring that is supposed to pull the rest back down broke, and needless to say, I didnt finish the course that day and wasnt happy.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

J.Shoot said:


> I've been shooting 3D for 10 years, I make all the ASA Qualifiers in Texas, and all local club shoots. And practice a whole lot. I have never had a failure with my drop away rests. I have shot NAP and Trophy Taker both.
> Just my experience. :thumbs_up
> 
> J.Shoot


Hey Mark... wassup?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

bfisher said:


> Ask yourself this. What is the main advantage to a drop away rest? For most the answer is going to be "fletch clearance". Well, for those who shoot target and 3D fletch clearance is not an issue. They pick properly spined arrows, tune their equipment to the Nth degree, shoot nearly perfect form, and get no fletch contact with the rest. So why use something with moving parts that to some degree relies on cables/string not creeping once the thing is timed, dirt, water or grit messing it up or anything else that might happen?
> 
> For some that shoot them there is no problem, especially if using a hunting setup. How many who use a hunting setup pound 8,000, 10,000, or even 20,000 shots through a bow each year. Truth is most would be lucky to shoot 1,000 shots a year. For this reliability might not be an issue.
> 
> ...


What he said. I use a TT spring steel lizard. Most Serious target shooters dont use Fall aways.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll second keeping it simple. I will also add that some of the first drop aways were not fast enough for some of the bows shooting for the ibo speeds and that made a lot of folks gun shy to them. I will say that a limb driver is hard to beat. Until i shot one i wouldnt own a drop away and now i will say if i were to shoot a drop away thats what it would be


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the Spott Hogg Whammy played with it for bout a month and never felt
comfortable with it, I have since switched to FOBs so I would never even try that combo some have made it work but too much aggravation to me,
My Limbdriver has never failed love that rest, from a great company:thumbs_up


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I shoot 3-4 weekends a month at different 3D tournaments...99% of the top shooters are using "drop away" rests. The high winds of Kansas kind of dictate that you will use one. Tried prongs and Lizzard toungs...you can't keep an arrow on the rest in this darn wind! Drop aways are almost a necessity to shoot in these conditions (30-40 mph winds are common at shoots).


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

3 drop aways 3 failures 1 lizard tongue zero failures 
drop aways were nap qad and TT the qad cost me the biggest buck I ever encountered


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I shoot LimbDriver rests for everything and I'm yet to have an issue with them.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Non Adjustable*

My problem with drop away rests is the lack of adjustment for arrow flight. I am now back to a Golden Key Premier with a lizard tongue. The QAD is close enough for hunting but 3D isn't hunting its target shooting. Just right, left, up and down isn't enough to fine tune things and its nearly impossible to time a drop away for that perfect flight, whereas a good rest that offers adjustment for arrow support either by changing blades or adjusting tension can be tuned.

I can set the arrow up level with the shelf and 90 deg. with the string and fine tune the vertical without playing with the nock height, tiller tuning or any of the other tuning that gets the bow out of square. Think about it,a drop away isn't there when you need it.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

BG33 said:


> I actuall saw a lot of drop aways in Florida at the ASA tournament. I shoot novice though, so its more hunting setups. It sort of surprised me though. I'm afraid that it would malfunction while on the range. I've seen it happen a few times and nobody can afford to lose 10 points with one shot.


If your waitin for your competitors Trophy Taker to fail your not only gonna be waitin a long friggen time your gonna be losin a lot of shoots.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> I shoot LimbDriver rests for everything and I'm yet to have an issue with them.


Same here....and it can also be used as a stationary rest ...


----------



## blackice1 (Mar 1, 2010)

*dropaway is fine*

I and my son own a 3d range in northern wisconsin. Almost all our shooters use a dropaway rest in one type or another. As far as the last comment . somthing will fail. Yes if you are a competiton shooter and you think nothing will ever fail on a compound bow or a recurve you are sadly mistaken. There is to many moving parts for somthing not to fail somtime. It's a machine. SHOOT WHAT YOU LIKE YOU WILL BE MUCH HAPPIER


----------



## mt3darcher (Jun 12, 2003)

*fall away*

i even have a prototype t.taker. from ibo to nfaa titles to a dozen bull elk. 12years with no failures. one of the best rests of all time. trust it 100 percent.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Simple answer,

Too much can go wrong with rest that moves/falls/drops. With a blade about all that could possible happen would be someone that doesn't like you saw it off with a hacksaw.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

*drop a way*

i too believe in kiss.........also murphy....if it can happen it will


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*Nap mt 3000*

I have the NAP Micro 3000 with a tongue on it and I totally agree with the poster about ease of tuning and nothing to really fail. I guess a screw could back out that hold the tongue????? Works great, ESPECIALLY when walk back tuning. Takes all the guess work out of whether to move your sight, or move the center shot.

Best, Barvid


----------



## McGinnis7 (Feb 12, 2010)

BigBore56 said:


> I shoot 3-4 weekends a month at different 3D tournaments...99% of the top shooters are using "drop away" rests. The high winds of Kansas kind of dictate that you will use one. Tried prongs and Lizzard toungs...you can't keep an arrow on the rest in this darn wind! Drop aways are almost a necessity to shoot in these conditions (30-40 mph winds are common at shoots).


ya I shot the Alphaburner and trying to keep that arrow on the lizard tong was not fun, I had to go with the drop away. I like the lizard but to hard with the way the speed bows are drawing back. I have one on my target bow and love it.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I shoot an Alpha Burner clocking 320fps, I use the LimbDriver and the bow shoots bullet holes. Setup correctly the Limbdriver is as good as it gets. I sell them for $86.00 TYD, and offer custom tuning. Feel free to contact me. 

Les
Brittany Ridge Archery


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> What he said. I use a TT spring steel lizard. Most Serious target shooters dont use Fall aways.


so if you dont use a spring steel rest your not serious?:der:I have used both and have had a bolt come loose holding the spring that cost me a few points, bows vibrate, bolts come loose


----------



## NoChance44 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Think we're missing a little something here*

all the stories about mechanical failures, stuff vibrating loose etc. shouldn't we be checking our equipmnet frequently???? before big shoots, hunting etc. do we not check our equipment and make sure evertyhing is tight??? Limb driver for 3 years ===no problems


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the Limb Driver on all of my bows.:wink:


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

I shoot a TR Dropzone and absolutely love it. There really isn't that much on it that I would see malfunctioning from just shooting on the range, especially if you take care of your equipment. I have seen guys on the range that didn't care whether their bow was hanging on the bow rack or in the mud puddle. But if you take care of your stuff then I don't see the drop away having malfunctions. Been shooting mine for years and I absolutely love it.

Just my $0.02


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Kadob62 said:


> Too much can go wrong with rest that moves/falls/drops. With a blade about all that could possible happen would be someone that doesn't like you saw it off with a hacksaw.


I had launcher boards crack and break at the base more than once back when I was shooting field.....Murphy lives in _all_ archery equipment.....:doh:


----------



## Whitetailchef (Apr 25, 2009)

*Drop aways*

Tried a few different drop aways, most of them did not drop fast enough! I do still shoot a drop away now. Ripcord! It has been the most reliable drop away rest I have ever used!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

tt spring steel tunes very easy,no moving parts, I shot with a guy in columbus he was shooting a limbdriver after two zeros he said guys its been nice shooting with you, I am out of here and never came back, but i would shoot what i have confidence in!!!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Splain to me?*

Its OK for a 3D shooters to have occasional rest failure right?

How about Hunters
Most of us are lucky to get one good shot a season

Why trust that one shot to a drop away?


TRACY


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I like lizard tounge because set & forget, nothing to go wrong


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

bfisher said:


> Ask yourself this. What is the main advantage to a drop away rest? For most the answer is going to be "fletch clearance". Well, *for those who shoot target and 3D fletch clearance is not an issue. They pick properly spined arrows, tune their equipment to the Nth degree, *shoot nearly perfect form, and get no fletch contact with the rest. So why use something with moving parts that to some degree relies on cables/string not creeping once the thing is timed, dirt, water or grit messing it up or anything else that might happen?
> 
> For some that shoot them there is no problem, especially if using a hunting setup. *How many who use a hunting setup pound 8,000, 10,000, or even 20,000 shots through a bow each year. Truth is most would be lucky to shoot 1,000 shots a year.* For this reliability might not be an issue.
> 
> ...


So someone who shoots a dropaway rest doesn't know how to pick properly spined arrows?

I try to shoot everday, shoot 8-10 3D shoots a year, shoot two winter leagues, so yes I would say I shoot 8,000-10,000 arrows per year.

Again, people who shoot dropaways don't know any better?

Hunting is first for me. I shoot what I hunt with.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I shoot dropaways (QAD) for 3d and field. most of the problems I see with them is people setting them up wrong. I have had failures but they are slim for me and not enough reason to change to a blade. ive had more limb and string issues than with rest.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

*Another question about Dropaway rests????*

So, anyone who doesn't like dropaway rests have any visual data to confirm that they are less forgiving? An honest question not sarcastic as I am just wondering. Alot of "what if's" but no specifics as to why they may be less forgiving. I just want a top performing pro to explain why from their personal experience as I can tell no difference in "forgiveness". What about the Whisker Biscuit? I can't see where it is less accurate either. I seem to be able to hit a 1" spot at twenty yards everytime as long as I let the pin stop completely before firing. There is no question that a lizard tongue shoots great, but other than the possibility of it failing to drop on time, is the principle of no support on the arrow sound?


----------

